# Spain and Costa del Sol timeshares?



## Rene McDaniel

Tuggers are such a wealth of information, so I wanted to ask a question re: timeshare exchange options for Spain and the Costa del Sol area.

We have both RCI and Interval, so either exchange company would work for us, and we are looking for June 2016.  I have an ongoing search using my 1-bedroom Marriott week in Interval requesting either the Marbella or Malaga Marriott resorts since we have Marriott preference.  The ongoing search has been running for a while, but no hits so far.

Here is my question.  This is our first Spain trip, and we really want to use our Costa del Sol week for daytrips to different areas and experience Spain.  We have no plans to go to the beach, golf, or hang around the resort.  We really do not want to be out in the suburbs, we would prefer to be in the heart of things, and eat local, not in a Marriott restaurant.  We never really use those anyways, but it IS nice to have comfortable beds, clean bathrooms, washing machine, and a nice clean, fully-equipped kitchen for cooking breakfast in the morning.

But, there are tons of Costa del Sol timeshares in both RCI and II, and I don't know which ones would be a BETTER option, or if we should just stick with Marriott and rent a car to go to go into the city. 

Our Costa del Sol week would be our final week of a 3-week trip to Spain from Southern California.  The first full week would be in Barcelona (in a rental apartment -- not booked yet), the 2nd week would be a big loop seeing Madrid, Toledo (day trip from Madrid?), Cordoba, and Sevilla.  The 3rd & final week being on the Costa del Sol, where we should be able to make day trips to Granada and Rhonda, etc.  It will be such an expensive trip with 3 roundtrip airfares, the 2nd full week of 1 or 2 night hotel stays, a full week of apt-rental in Barcelona, plus the last 2 weeks with a rental car.  My mind is swirling, at how big and expensive the whole trip is becoming.  Our 3rd week has absolutely got to be a timeshare stay because it will save us a ton of money!  

Any advice or suggestions from those who know Spain would be much appreciated.  Thank you, in advance.

--- Rene McDaniel


----------



## classiclincoln

We stayed at Dona Lola in July, 2012 and loved it.  Close enough to drive where we wanted to go and we did a day trip to Morocco.  Since we are beach people, we didn't stay at some of the resorts on the other side of the highway.  You can read our review in the Marketplace.  For what it's worth, we put in a request for all the gold seal II resorts and have only been disappointed once (not the quality of the resort or location, just the service).


----------



## Bwolf

We stayed at the Marriott Marbella a few years ago and absolutely enjoyed it.  There are restaurants within walking distance on the beach.

That said, you may want to expand your search.  The Macdonald resorts we saw in the area seemed nice enough. We met people who were staying at the Alanda Club and they said it was very nice.

I have a feeling that June of 2016 may be tough given it is November, 2015, but I'll let the experts who play the exchange game (especially with Marriott) address that issue.

Good luck.


----------



## Xpat

Hi Rene,
I think you're going to have a fantastic time in Spain with your planned itinerary. I had a few thoughts when reading your post:

- I don't think location will be that much of an issue for the costal resorts. The Costa del Sol is quite spread out, and you will need a rental car no matter where you stay. You'll have many opportunities to eat local in the places you're visiting on your day trips. 

- I would stick with Marriott if you can as the other brands won't compare in quality, the Marbella property is in a better location compared to Playa Andaluza if you value proximity to local dining options. You could also have a look at the MacDonald timeshares (4 different properties on the costa del sol) which I think are available on both RCI and II and have plenty of reviews on Tripadvisor to give you a better feel about location, amenities etc.

- I think Cordoba would make a more manageable day trip from the Costa Del Sol than Granada. You really need a full day to visit Granada and have to stay for the sunset view of the Alhambra from the Mirador de San Nicolas. In June, sunset would be around 9:30pm. The Mosque-Cathedral of Cordoba is also a must do but can more easily be managed in a day trip.

- For your second week, a cost saving option might be to stay at AC hotels (owned by Marriott), especially in the smaller spanish cities where there are no full service Marriott's. They're usually great value for money. Consider for example staying at the AC hotel Ciudad de Toledo instead of doing it as a day trip from Madrid. 

- You may be pleasantly surprised by the car rental and hotel rates - Spain has still not recovered from the recession and is very affordable right now, especially with the current euro/dollar exchange rate.

- It might be a good idea to exchange 20-30% of the euros you'll need at the current rate ($1=0.94 euros) - who knows what the rate will be in six months.


----------



## PamMo

We own at the Marriott Marbella, and love it there, but for total immersion in a small town along the Costa del Sol, I'd recommend MacDonald La Ermita http://resorts.macdonaldhotels.co.uk/la-ermita/  (an RCI resort) in the "white village" of Mijas Pueblo. It is not on the coast, but up the hill with a beautiful view over the countryside and the Mediterranean Sea. We loved our stay there! It's not as fancy as the Marriott, but it was clean and comfortable, and is a short walk to the center of Mijas - where you'll find flamenco dancing in the old town square, donkey rides up the steep hills, quaint cafes and shops, outdoor markets, etc. We spent most of our days exploring the surrounding areas (loved the old sights in Malaga, Granada, Ronda, Tangier..spent a night in Seville...), but loved coming "home" to Mijas. The locals at a few of the cafes recognized us as regulars, which was fun. I'd go back there in a heartbeat.


----------



## Pompey Family

Rene McDaniel said:


> But, there are tons of Costa del Sol timeshares in both RCI and II, and I don't know which ones would be a BETTER option, or if we should just stick with Marriott and rent a car to go to go into the city.



What city in particular are you referring to? 

There are no real cities on the Costa Del Sol that are worth staying in or visiting. There are plenty of towns and villages that are worth visiting and as there is so much to see and do in the area then a car is an absolute must.

For that reason I would recommend staying at either Marriott. We own at Playa and know the area relatively well. There are restaurants within walking distance whilst the nearby village of Benahavis has some very good restaurants which are all within a short drive or taxi ride away. Likewise there are plenty of restaurants within walking distance from Marbella. The resorts are not located in the suburbs as such but rather in the midst of two large towns. 

The towns of Marbella and Estepona are nice enough for beachside towns but you would want to travel further afield and visit places such as Nerja, Ronda,  perhaps Gibraltar etc. The other timeshares won't offer anything different in terms of proximity to particular places of interest and as you would need a car anyway I see no reason to forego the luxury of a Marriott resort.


----------



## mjm1

I appreciate the insights that everyone has shared. We were fortunate enough to get an exchange into Marriott Marbella for next November. Over a two plus week visit we plan to hit Barcelona and Madrid as well. We are thinking of taking the train of fly between Barcelona, Madrid and Malaga. Then rent a car in Malaga to visit all of the sites around Marbella. However, we are also considering renting a car for the entire trip. Any suggestions?

We are also a bit concerned about the safety given the recent activity in France, etc. On one hand terrorists could hit anywhere any time, so one shouldn't let that concern interfere with their plans as long as one stays aware of surroundings. On the other hand, this would be our first visit, so we aren't familiar with the surroundings. Please share your perspective regarding the safety in these areas, etc.

Thanks.

Mike


----------



## Xpat

mjm1 said:


> I appreciate the insights that everyone has shared. We were fortunate enough to get an exchange into Marriott Marbella for next November. Over a two plus week visit we plan to hit Barcelona and Madrid as well. We are thinking of taking the train of fly between Barcelona, Madrid and Malaga. Then rent a car in Malaga to visit all of the sites around Marbella. However, we are also considering renting a car for the entire trip. Any suggestions?
> 
> We are also a bit concerned about the safety given the recent activity in France, etc. On one hand terrorists could hit anywhere any time, so one shouldn't let that concern interfere with their plans as long as one stays aware of surroundings. On the other hand, this would be our first visit, so we aren't familiar with the surroundings. Please share your perspective regarding the safety in these areas, etc.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mike



I think the easiest would be to fly to Barcelona and return home from Madrid, with flights to/from Malaga in the middle. Or better, fly direct to Barcelona, then flight to Sevilla, rental car, Marbella, Granada, fly to Madrid, direct flight home.

In my experience pickpockets are a real issue in Madrid and Barcelona as I witnessed incidents in both cities. I think you will likely avoid any problems if you're careful about the way you carry your belongings and show you're alert and on guard. Never saw or experienced problems in Andalucia in 7+ week-long visits. You  also need to be careful with leaving belongings in your car.


----------



## classiclincoln

"I would stick with Marriott if you can as the other brands won't compare in quality"

I disagree 2,000%.

Marriott is not the only game in town and there are other resorts that are just as nice.  We own 3 Marriott properties and I'm sick and tired of hearing that Marriott is the only first class resort company.  That's simply not true.


----------



## mjm1

jpl88 said:


> I think the easiest would be to fly to Barcelona and return home from Madrid, with flights to/from Malaga in the middle. Or better, fly direct to Barcelona, then flight to Sevilla, rental car, Marbella, Granada, fly to Madrid, direct flight home.
> 
> In my experience pickpockets are a real issue in Madrid and Barcelona as I witnessed incidents in both cities. I think you will likely avoid any problems if you're careful about the way you carry your belongings and show you're alert and on guard. Never saw or experienced problems in Andalucia in 7+ week-long visits. You  also need to be careful with leaving belongings in your car.



Thanks for your response. We will look into flights as an option.

Yes, we have heard about pickpockets in other countries too, but that is a good reminder. We are more concerned about potential terrorists in the big cities, trains, etc. One never knows, but we are inclined to go and just be aware.

Mike


----------



## Pompey Family

classiclincoln said:


> "I would stick with Marriott if you can as the other brands won't compare in quality"
> 
> I disagree 2,000%.
> 
> Marriott is not the only game in town and there are other resorts that are just as nice.  We own 3 Marriott properties and I'm sick and tired of hearing that Marriott is the only first class resort company.  That's simply not true.



Who said anything about Marriott being the only first class resort company?

I disagree with your assertion...so what? It's all subjective, it simply comes down to personal expectations. I happen to think that the two Marriott resorts in the Costa Del Sol are the nicest resorts in the area and I'm perfectly entitled to express that opinion to the OP. Of course you could inform the OP of your recommendations, that would be more constructive.


----------



## Pompey Family

mjm1 said:


> We are also a bit concerned about the safety given the recent activity in France, etc. On one hand terrorists could hit anywhere any time, so one shouldn't let that concern interfere with their plans as long as one stays aware of surroundings. On the other hand, this would be our first visit, so we aren't familiar with the surroundings. Please share your perspective regarding the safety in these areas, etc



I wouldn't worry about the terrorist threat. Parts of Spain have been at risk of terrorist attacks from Basque separatists for decades but would that have put you off prior to the Paris attack? 

Madrid and Barcelona are potential 'Big City' targets in much the same way as any other big European city. The Costa Del Sol would be lower risk I would suggest but it's all conjecture.

In the same way that I don't avoid travelling to the US because of the incidents of mass shootings you shouldn't avoid travelling to Europe because of the the threat of attacks from ISIS (or any other active terrorist group).


----------



## taterhed

classiclincoln said:


> "I would stick with Marriott if you can as the other brands won't compare in quality"
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree 2,000%.
> 
> 
> 
> Marriott is not the only game in town and there are other resorts that are just as nice.  We own 3 Marriott properties and I'm sick and tired of hearing that Marriott is the only first class resort company.  That's simply not true.




Thanks for your opinion and your reccomendation for 'Dona Lola'

If you feel so strongly that Marriott is not the only reliable TS, perhaps you could share a few others in Costa del Sol, Spain that would be equatable to Marriott?  With recent experience?  

There's a reason why people favor Hyatt, Hilton, Marriott, Four Seasons etc...  with lack of reliable reviews and experience.

Excited to hear some other recent reviews!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rene McDaniel

Thank you everyone for your suggestions.  They are all very helpful.  I hadn't know about the AC hotels, and they look very nice.  Also, the MacDonald's timeshares look like they could work for us, so I started an RCI ongoing search for LaErmita for our travel dates.  We spent 2 weeks last year at the Royal Regency in Paris, and it worked out fine, as we are not too picky.  When we visit Europe we are only in the unit to sleep and have a few meals.  On my meager teachers pension we could never have afforded 2 weeks in a decent hotel in the heart of Paris.  

I am wondering if I could get your thoughts and feedback on our proposed itinerary. We are flying out of JFK a couple of days after our daughter graduates from college, and she is very excited about visiting Barcelona for the first time.  I am hoping I can convince her to join us for the 2nd week, which would include Madrid, Seville, and Granada. 

#1st Week -  7 nights Barcelona apartment (daytrip: Montserrat), no car.  Is that too many days?
#2nd week -  train to Madrid (3 nights Madrid, Fri/Sat/Sun), then pick up rental car & 2 nights Sevilla, followed by 2 nights Granada.
#3rd Week -   timeshare in Costa del Sol with the same rental car for daytrips: Rhonda, Nerja, other recommendations? Are Gibraltar or Morocco worth it?
Car Return:   drive back to Madrid or Barcelona, and fly out from there?  Or better to pay the drop fees for a one way car rental ending in Malaga?

I have ongoing searches in for the 2 Marriott timeshares, and also LaErmita. I am hoping that as people pay their maintenance fees in December and January, more deposited weeks will start coming into II and RCI.  By the end of January if nothing hits I will add more resorts.  I think I have a good shot with Marriott only because I have Marriott preference in II and those resorts are probably huge.  The problem is that Marriott now deposits their weeks with Interval much closer to check-in.  Marriott would also be my first choice because I know I will have a good quality bed, excellent A/C, a nice patio, and a laundry to wash our clothes so I could pack less.  Now, that I am older -- I find that a comfy bed and a good night's sleep are much more important to me. 

Also, I am wondering how easy or difficult it is to drive in Spain?  We would not be driving in big cities like Barcelona or Madrid, but would have to navigate our way around Seville, Granada, and the Costa del Sol.  The cost of train travel for 3 adults looks much more expensive than renting a car.  We have rented cars and driven successfully in Italy, but I must say, driving in Italy was quite stressful. The drivers were so aggressive, and you had to have nerves of steel just trying to enter and exit those traffic circles.   I have to assume Seville and Granada are fairly large cities.  So I am curious if anyone has experience with driving there.

Thanks everyone.  I have appreciated hearing all your thoughts and ideas!  

--- Rene


----------



## PrairieGirl

Just returned from Spain.  We drove from Barcelona down to Playa Anadaluza and saw many wonderful towns along the way.  But be aware that it is a long drive (allow at least 5 days if you want to see anything) and there are numerous tolls on the roads.

We returned our car in Malaga and took the high speed train to Madrid. FAR superior to flying between the two IMO if you plan to spend time in Madrid.  And yes, we were hauling luggage.  The First Class seats were not that much more expensive and WELL worth it.  

This train often approached 300km/hr and takes about 2.75hrs.  You can drop your rental car at the train station and you only need to allow about half an hour for check in and security (vs 2 at the airport!).But the train station is an attraction in and of itself, so allow some time to shop!

The cabs in Madrid are all clearly marked and metered.  It is only about 10-15 euros from the train station to the historical part of Madrid (where you would want to stay) and the 30 euros back to the airport when it is time to fly out.

We felt safe in Spain everywhere we went - we were in Madrid during the attacks on Paris and yes, the police presence was ramped up, but life didn't slow down one bit. 

Spain in an enchanting country - there are so many wonderful places to visit.  However, be forewarned - while Andalucia has MANY wonderful sites to visit (and we did quite a few) your "day trips" will be long days.  

Enjoy!

LeAnn


----------



## Pompey Family

Whilst June is not peak school holiday season it is relatively busy particularly with those who aren't tied to the school holidays. The Marriott resorts are not huge so it might not be as easy an exchange as you might hope.

I would agree with the suggestion about the train from Madrid. I certainly wouldn't drive and flying seems too much effort in comparison to the ease of getting the train.

I've been to Gibraltar twice, once was enough really but I was accompanying my parents the second time. It's interesting enough touring the rock and interacting with the monkeys but for a Brit it's just a slice of Britain stuck in a warm place and in what feels like a timewarp. Others may view it entirely different however if it was a choice between Gibraltar and Ronda for example then Ronda easily wins hands down.

I haven't been to Tangier. It doesn't interest me, I've been on similar tours in Turkey where it just turns into a guided shopping trip where you're hassled to buy something you don't really want. There simply isn't enough time within a day trip to venture out and experience a less touristy and commercialised Morocco.

I find driving in Spain (outside of the major metropolitan areas) a breeze and I'm used to driving on the left. Automatics are more expensive and certainly less prevalent than in the US. The roads are very good (in general) and not very congested however there are a lot of tolls and quite a few speed cameras. If you're venturing into some of the towns and villages, particularly those in the mountains then the roads become narrower and more testing. The winding mountain road to Ronda from Estepona is a test of nerves at times. I would avoid driving in Puerto Banus on a Saturday, it's a nightmare!


----------



## Xpat

Rene McDaniel said:


> #1st Week -  7 nights Barcelona apartment (daytrip: Montserrat), no car.  Is that too many days?
> #2nd week -  train to Madrid (3 nights Madrid, Fri/Sat/Sun), then pick up rental car & 2 nights Sevilla, followed by 2 nights Granada.
> #3rd Week -   timeshare in Costa del Sol with the same rental car for daytrips: Rhonda, Nerja, other recommendations? Are Gibraltar or Morocco worth it?
> Car Return:   drive back to Madrid or Barcelona, and fly out from there?  Or better to pay the drop fees for a one way car rental ending in Malaga?



- I'd think 5 nights in Barcelona would be sufficient - especially if your flights lands early in Barcelona.
- Your itinerary is a good compromise between minimizing driving time and limiting flight/train costs. I'd consider doing Granada after your stay in Costa del Sol and then staying in Toledo for a night or two before flying home, as Toledo is only one hour away from Madrid airport.
- Costa del Sol day trips - I would add Cordoba and Malaga to your list of Costa del Sol day trips. Perhaps also Gibraltar, Antequera combined with El Torcal.



Rene McDaniel said:


> I have ongoing searches in for the 2 Marriott timeshares, and also LaErmita. I am hoping that as people pay their maintenance fees in December and January, more deposited weeks will start coming into II and RCI.  By the end of January if nothing hits I will add more resorts.  I think I have a good shot with Marriott only because I have Marriott preference in II and those resorts are probably huge.  The problem is that Marriott now deposits their weeks with Interval much closer to check-in.  Marriott would also be my first choice because I know I will have a good quality bed, excellent A/C, a nice patio, and a laundry to wash our clothes so I could pack less.  Now, that I am older -- I find that a comfy bed and a good night's sleep are much more important to me.



An other option might be renting from an owner at one of the two Marriott properties, which is not that expensive at the current euro/dollar exchange rate.



Rene McDaniel said:


> Also, I am wondering how easy or difficult it is to drive in Spain?  We would not be driving in big cities like Barcelona or Madrid, but would have to navigate our way around Seville, Granada, and the Costa del Sol.  The cost of train travel for 3 adults looks much more expensive than renting a car.  We have rented cars and driven successfully in Italy, but I must say, driving in Italy was quite stressful. The drivers were so aggressive, and you had to have nerves of steel just trying to enter and exit those traffic circles.   I have to assume Seville and Granada are fairly large cities.  So I am curious if anyone has experience with driving there.



I find driving in Spain less aggressive than in Italy, and roads generally less congested. With the larger cities, I think the key is researching in advance where to park and choosing a large parking garage (these usually don't have the very tight turns and small parking spaces that are common in Spain) that's close to a main road so as to avoid driving on narrow streets. The Avenida de Roma parking garage is the one I'd recommend in Sevilla. Sometimes you'll have to take a taxi even if you have a rental car, for example to get to the Mirador de San Nicolas in Granada, as there's barely any parking at the top.


----------



## mjm1

Pompey Family said:


> I wouldn't worry about the terrorist threat. Parts of Spain have been at risk of terrorist attacks from Basque separatists for decades but would that have put you off prior to the Paris attack?
> 
> Madrid and Barcelona are potential 'Big City' targets in much the same way as any other big European city. The Costa Del Sol would be lower risk I would suggest but it's all conjecture.
> 
> In the same way that I don't avoid travelling to the US because of the incidents of mass shootings you shouldn't avoid travelling to Europe because of the the threat of attacks from ISIS (or any other active terrorist group).



Thank you for your insights. Well said.

Mike


----------



## mjm1

PrairieGirl said:


> Just returned from Spain.  We drove from Barcelona down to Playa Anadaluza and saw many wonderful towns along the way.  But be aware that it is a long drive (allow at least 5 days if you want to see anything) and there are numerous tolls on the roads.
> 
> We returned our car in Malaga and took the high speed train to Madrid. FAR superior to flying between the two IMO if you plan to spend time in Madrid.  And yes, we were hauling luggage.  The First Class seats were not that much more expensive and WELL worth it.
> 
> This train often approached 300km/hr and takes about 2.75hrs.  You can drop your rental car at the train station and you only need to allow about half an hour for check in and security (vs 2 at the airport!).But the train station is an attraction in and of itself, so allow some time to shop!
> 
> The cabs in Madrid are all clearly marked and metered.  It is only about 10-15 euros from the train station to the historical part of Madrid (where you would want to stay) and the 30 euros back to the airport when it is time to fly out.
> 
> We felt safe in Spain everywhere we went - we were in Madrid during the attacks on Paris and yes, the police presence was ramped up, but life didn't slow down one bit.
> 
> Spain in an enchanting country - there are so many wonderful places to visit.  However, be forewarned - while Andalucia has MANY wonderful sites to visit (and we did quite a few) your "day trips" will be long days.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> LeAnn



LeAnn, thank you for sharing your experiences. Very helpful.

Mike


----------



## Xpat

classiclincoln said:


> "I would stick with Marriott if you can as the other brands won't compare in quality"
> 
> I disagree 2,000%.
> 
> Marriott is not the only game in town and there are other resorts that are just as nice.  We own 3 Marriott properties and I'm sick and tired of hearing that Marriott is the only first class resort company.  That's simply not true.



This is true in the US where one can choose between Marriott, Hilton, Hyatt etc, but there just isn't the same amount of choice in Spain. Other timeshare brands in Spain cater more exclusively to European guests who have different expectations in terms of amenities, accommodation size, equipment etc.


----------



## Laurie

We liked Macdonald's Villacana Club in Estepona, for both the location and the resort itself - had at least a 2-BR, can't remember for sure - this was back in 1998.  Even tho that was a long time ago, I'm pretty sure most TUG folks who have stayed there since then have been satisfied. 

Also we did one of those day-trips to Morocco, booked at the resort desk thru Tafira, and enjoyed it quite a bit. It was the only time we used anything guided, mostly we don't care for those things but overcame our skepticism and were glad we "succumbed."  Yes it was touristy, and of course wouldn't compare with something more in-depth, but it was unique enough that we felt it was worth our time and $.


----------



## bobpark56

*Spain, Costa del Sol, & Driving*

We drive every year in the Costa del Sol, with very few problems. Parking, though, is often problematic, as available spots tend to be few and quite tight...even in garages. The smaller your car, the fewer problems you will encounter. I would not voluntarily drive in a city, though I have driven successfully into Sevilla and Grenada just to park or drop off a vehicle. On the autopista, keep your credit card ready for use in the unmanned tourist only toll booths you are likely to encounter.

For city-to-city routes, unless you wish to make stops along the way, going by train generally makes the most sense. AVE is fast (up to 300 kilometers/hour), clean, and has excellent seating, even in 2nd class. And train travel is not expensive. Limited luggage storage room at times, though...and you will want it located where you can keep your eye on your bags. They have been known to walk, though we have not had problems ourselves. We carry a luggage lock rather like a bicycle chain and have been known to lock our two larger bags together. Smaller bags usually fit in the overhead rack.

You will want a navigational aid such as Garmin if you plan to drive much off the major highways. But be aware that Spain is not as well mapped here as in many other countries. Streets are at times so close to each other that Garmin fails to distinguish between them and leads you astray. Garmin also does not know about many one-way restrictions. In small towns, we have on occasion been led into such tight passages that we had to back out (that happened in Italy, too). Again, small is good when it comes to cars. And never, never attempt to drive into Gibraltar. Park on the Spanish side and walk across the runway with most everyone else. Parking is almost non-existent inside Gibraltar, and you won't enjoy the driving experience.

As for drop-off fees for one-way rentals...we have never encountered any. Renting in one country and dropping off in another can be quite expensive, though. Otherwise, the biggest impacts on rental costs are whether you pick up your vehicle at an airport or not, and whether you rent an automatic transmission or manual shift vehicle. Picking up a vehicle at a train station is almost always cheaper than picking one up at an airport. In the Costa del Sol, for example, it makes sense to take the train from the Malaga airport to Fuengirola (or to an intermediate stop) and pick up your pre-rented vehicle where you get off the train. [At Fuengirola, one of you might have to hike a few blocks to pick up your vehicle. I did when we rented from Avis there.] We have had good results picking up our cars at the main train station in Malaga and later dropping them off at the airport on the way home. But be sure you have navigation directions when departing from or returning to the Malaga train station. Our Garmin gets confused in both cases.

With respect to resort stays: We have stayed at 3 of the MacDonald resorts and at both Marriotts on the Costal del Sol, as well as at Marriott's A/C hotel in Malaga. The A/C hotel is decent and well-located, but the quarters are on the small side and there was no air conditioning. The MacDonalds were enjoyable and well-located, but they lose in quality compared to the 2 Marriotts, and there are units at Dona Lola that I would not enjoy. La Ermita was enjoyable, but you should be aware that free parking is scarce. Also, if elderly or infirm, be aware that it's a bit of an uphill hike to get from the resort into town. The views are spectacular, though. Also, not all units are created equal, and renters or traders tend not to get the best ones.

In Barcelona, be sure to stay in easy walking distance of Las Ramblas.

In Ronda, we recommend stopping for lunch, tapas and/or drinks at one of the restaurants that overlooks the gorge. Also a visit to the small torture museum on the other side of the gorge.

If you like decent, inexpensive wine, our experience is that the best way to find it is to order the menu del dia at various restaurants or ventas and see what they serve with the meal. It will not be a bad wine, and it will not be expensive. You can then buy it at a supermercado or, say, at El Corte Ingles.


----------



## Rene McDaniel

*We got it!*



PamMo said:


> We own at the Marriott Marbella, and love it there, but for total immersion in a small town along the Costa del Sol, I'd recommend MacDonald La Ermita http://resorts.macdonaldhotels.co.uk/la-ermita/  (an RCI resort) in the "white village" of Mijas Pueblo. It is not on the coast, but up the hill with a beautiful view over the countryside and the Mediterranean Sea. We loved our stay there! It's not as fancy as the Marriott, but it was clean and comfortable, and is a short walk to the center of Mijas - where you'll find flamenco dancing in the old town square, donkey rides up the steep hills, quaint cafes and shops, outdoor markets, etc. We spent most of our days exploring the surrounding areas (loved the old sights in Malaga, Granada, Ronda, Tangier..spent a night in Seville...), but loved coming "home" to Mijas. The locals at a few of the cafes recognized us as regulars, which was fun. I'd go back there in a heartbeat.




*GREAT NEWS - WE GOT A MATCH !!*

PamMo,
Thanks so much for telling us about LaErmita.  When I went on RCI there was nothing available, so I put in an ongoing search and
*it matched to a 2 bedroom/2bath yesterday for the exact dates we needed*.  

I looked at the pictures online and I loved the way it is located right in the midst of the little hillside village of Mijas.  Looks like there are lots of choices of restaurants, tapas bars, and cafes all within walking distance. After looking at the TripAdvisor photos and reviews, we preferred being in the midst of small village setting versus being at one of the Marriott beach resorts.  We have several Marriott mega-resorts here in Southern California.  We've spent a lot of time at them, and they do all have sort of a generic Marriott look and feel.  Plus, we have no desire to go to the beach or relax on a lounge chair for this trip.  I absolutely love the idea of staying a week in a little village where I can leave my husband sleeping in the room, while I wander around early in the morning taking pictures, grabbing pastry and coffee.  Even better, being able to be out in the enjoying drinks & tapas with no one having to play the role of "designated driver".  We can just stroll and laugh our way home!

The best part is --- now that the dates for the timeshare week are locked in, I can watch for the airfare sales and book our flights.  So sad that I missed the last Delta fare sale with $700 roundtrip JFK to Barcelona fares (nonstop), which is now running $1400 for next June.  Keeping my fingers crossed that one of the airlines will have a decent winter fare sale.

Thanks everyone for all the good information.  I have been learning so much from this thread, and I am pretty sure we will booking some nights at the Marriott AC hotels, as well.  The Toledo AC hotel was showing rates as low as 58 euros per night in June if we book and pay now.  The rooms were small but they looked very nice!

Doing the happy dance!
--- Rene


----------



## taterhed

Good for you  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller

*Barcelona and Madrid - also try Air B&B*

In April 2014 we spent 4 nights in each using Air B&B rentals .
Both apts. had small galley kitchens - similar to TS units - which was great for breakfasts & late snacks 

Took the high speed train from Madrid to Barcelona mid week

 In Madrid we were in a 2 bedroom 5-600 sq feet apt. in the La Latina neighbourhood ($145 /night )- Ikea style furnished - walkable to Plaza Mayor etc. I believe the owner lived there in the winter and rented it all tourist season .
In Barcelona - try looking at La Barceloneta area  - We were a 2 block walk 
from the boardwalk & beach . It is European/Mediterranean with some Venice Beach Ca. and Ft. Lauderdale A1A Beach thrown in  & you can walk to 2 subway stations . 

No parking -either city 
We picked up a rental at the main train station the day we left Barcelona and drove to Nice France over 2 days .

PS - Spain is great for post 10 pm Tapas dining .

Since you are 6 hours time shifted from N.A eastern time  and your body seems to adjust about 2-3 hours fairly easily you will find that if you normally get up at 6:30 am  you will be more likely be up closer to 9 am and will also be going to bed later - just like everyone else in Spain.


----------



## PamMo

I'm happy it worked out, Rene. I'm surprised you got a match for a June week so quickly - congrats! Don't you just love it when a plan comes together!

I think you'll enjoy staying in Mijas Pueblo. It's a great little village to get lost in the winding lanes and alleyways. Tour buses drop loads of people into the town square during the day (while you're off exploring the Costa del Sol), but early mornings and evenings will be magical as the village will be all yours. It will be a nice juxtaposition to experience city and village life during your three weeks in Spain. Enjoy!


----------



## Rene McDaniel

Well, our plans have changed, but the good news is that we will save about $2,000 by being able to use timeshare exchanges for our first 2 weeks in Spain.  We originally had planned to use rentals/hotels for the first 2 weeks, but have secured 3 back-to-back weeks of exchanges from RCI instead. All are Saturday check-ins, so they line up perfectly.

So our new itinerary will look like this:
       Week 1:  *Barcelona* - RCI exchange "Ona Living Barcelona"
       Week 2:  *Barcelona* - 2nd week in the same timeshare
       Week 3:  *Mijas Pueblo, Costa del Sol* - "LaErmita" (MacDonald Resorts) 

The Ona Barcelona Living was a lucky break, because I had just paid the extra to upgrade to RCI platinum in October.  Apparently, if you are not platinum you see _only_ the Extra Vacation purchase options ($920-$1000 per week), not the exchange options.  But with the platinum we were able to get both weeks in a 1-bedroom unit for about 20 tpu per week.  The 2bed/2bath La Ermita week was 25 tpu and was caught with an ongoing search. 

I'm glad I did some extra research on "Ona Living Barcelona" because it says on the RCI website that it is 15 minutes from Metro/transit and 30 minutes into Barcelona.  But there is now a Metro entrance just 5 minutes down the block, and now it is only 10-15 minutes to the heart of Barcelona, which is not bad.  Directly across the street there is a gigantic shopping mall, the Grand Via 2 with about 180 shops, restaurants, cafes, movie-plex, and a 2-story Carrefour grocery store.  So, even though we will not be in the center, the good proximity to the metro, grocery, shops, and places to eat, will be a positive.  The Tripadvisor reviews for it are actually pretty good, and with lots of comments about the quick and easy metro access into old town Barcelona. 

One of our biggest issues with timeshares has been that they are usually way out in the suburbs where you need a rental car. We did a 2-week exchange to the Royal Regency in Paris in 2014, and the 15-minute walk from the metro was not easy at the end of a very long day on your feet.  But, still it was a truly wonderful 2 weeks in Paris.  It looks to me like the Ona Living Barcelona has much better access to the city than the Royal Regency does.  

Sadly, Royal Regency is one of the better European city timeshares for city access, because you don't need a rental car.  We have also stayed at other European timeshares: Carpedium Roma (had to rent a car just to get to the metro stop) and also one on the outskirts of Florence (car rental also required).  But one of the great positives of timeshares, for us, has been the fun of going to another country & living/experiencing the day-to-day life of people there.  Shopping for groceries, riding the commuter train into the city each day, going to local free events, parks, seeing local entertainment, hanging out in the restaurants or bars with locals instead of tourists.  Those kinds of memories are often more special than just seeing famous places and famous sights. Plus, one additional benefit of those small, not-all-that-comfy, European timeshares is --- they make you want to get up, eat your breakfast, then leave the room and be out-and-about!

So, for 2 weeks next summer we will enjoy Barcelona.  There is so much to see and do there, not to mention interesting places that are nearby.  We will definitely make some daytrips using public transit such as Monserrat, and maybe Sitges?  For now, we have decided to skip Madrid, but still plan to make trips to Seville (maybe an overnight?) and Granada (daytrip) during our 3rd week from the Costa del Sol timeshare.  

If anyone has any interesting daytrip suggestions for Barcelona I would love to hear them, although it appears that there is plenty to do in the city to keep us well-occupied for 2 weeks.

Thanks everyone,
---Rene McDaniel


----------



## BEV

*Paradores of Spain*

These are wonderful historic places -we stayed at the one connected to the Moorish castle ruins in Malaga up a steep hillside with the city bullring at the base -very visible from the perch at the top. They give 50 and over people a deal on the nitely fee.  Google them.. it is worth a try if you find you are winding up in MALAGA a day or so earlier than your flight.  Breakfast in stunning- a great buffet set up in lg. din rm w. view, Pablo Picasso drawing on wall next to me.  His home is a museum now, down in the mid sect. of town.  Someone mentioned Puerto Banus..  the place is the mecca for multimillionaires and their Rolls Royces, and their big yachts. We stayed one nite in Marbella right on edge of old town, a short walk thru a park w. Dali sculptures everywhere & we got a water taxi out to Puerto Banus.. worth the trip.. can come back at any time.   At Estepona we stayed in an exchange that had a complete little Brit. village surrounding it. Wonderful private condos..w. hi walled private yards for ea. overflowing w. bougainvilia. English pub, butcher, baker on site and asst. shops.I am sure the name was Wimpin resort.


----------

